# Log in the meat line of Gore Rapid



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Left left line is a no go. Meat line is in.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Still there as of Sunday afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

